# kranker Pfirsich



## morag (21. Apr. 2008)

Hallo!

Wir haben letztes Jahr einen kleinen Weinbergpfirsich an der Mosel gekauft (nicht aus Tourigründen sondern wiel wir dort Familie haben und uns verbunden fühlen).
Steht jetzt bei uns in einem Kübel.
Nach einigen Wochen sah er leider nicht mehr so woll aus: weißer Belag auf den Blättern, die sich z. T. sogar einrollten.
Den Winter hat das Bäumchen (kann man eigentlich noch gar nicht so nennen) gut überstanden, doch jetzt hat er dasselbe Problem wie letztes Jahr.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, worum es sich handelt?
Ich möchte das Bäumchen nmlich endlich wieder auf die Terrasse zwischen die anderen Pflanzen stellen, trau mich aber wegen möglicher Ansteckungsgefahr noch nicht.
Anbei Fotos.

Viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kranker Pfirsich*

Hallp Morag,

das sieht nach Mehltau aus. Am besten gehtst Du mit einem Blättchen in ein Gartencenter und läßt Dir ein entsprechendes Spritzmittel verkaufen. Aber vorsichtig - die sind nicht immer so freundlich zum Rest der Welt....(die Spritzmittel, nicht die Gartencenter).


----------



## Dodi (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kranker Pfirsich*

Hallo Morag!

Sieht auf jeden Fall nach einer Pilzerkrankung aus.

Schau mal hier - vielleicht hilft das schon mal weiter.
Um den Weg zum Gartencenter wirst Du nicht umhin kommen.

Hoffentlich kannst Du das kleine Bäumchen retten.:beeten


----------



## Armin (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kranker Pfirsich*

Ahoi,

es handelt sich hierbei um echten Mehltau - nicht zu verwechseln mit falschem Mehltau, der auch an der Blattunterseite einen Belag aufweist.

Als nächstes kommt dann zu 60% die gefürchtete Kräuselkrankheit. Bei Pfirsich und Nektarine vorprogrammiert.

Volle Sonne und nie über Kopf giessen, sowie luftige Lage kann dem Mehltau vorbeugen. Es gibt jedoch geeignete Fungizide, die man im Fachhandel bekommt.

Gruß Armin


----------



## morag (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kranker Pfirsich*

Hallo an Alle!

Vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten.
Echter Mehltau - das hatte ich befürchtet, war mir jedoch nciht sicher :-(((

Also morgen sofort zum Gartencenter, Fungizid kaufen.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend,
Morag


----------



## zaphod (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kranker Pfirsich*

Hallo, 

schade ums Geld für das Fungizid, denn Knoblauch ist doch etwas billiger... 
Und der hilft nicht nur gegen die Typen mit den spitzen Zähnen, sondern auch gegen Echten Mehltau - ob immer und überall, kann ich natürlich nicht garantieren, zumindest habe ich als Nichtliebhaber aller Arten von -iziden damit gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Vorgehensweise wäre:
Alle befallenen Blätter und Triebe abschneiden und vernichten (die Sporen des Pilzes verbreiten sich durch Wind...) - in Deinem Fall bliebe da wohl kein Grün mehr übrig? Ich würde die frischen, stark befallen Triebe entsorgen und die, die noch einigermaßen aussehen, dranlassen und behandeln.

Mit Knoblauch-Jauche: 50g frischer Knobi zerhackt in 1 L Wasser, in die Nähe unfreundlicher Nachbarn stellen, ca. 1-2 Wochen gären lassen, dann 1:10 mit Wasser verdünnt in den Boden gießen - bis dahin ist allerdings vom kleinen Pfirsich je nach Witterung vielleicht nix mehr übrig...

Deshalb vorher: Knoblauch-Tee (70g Knobi zerkleinern, mit 1 L kochendem Wasser übergießen, 5 Stunden ziehen lassen, unverdünnt über die Pflanze - auch über die Blätter von unten! - spritzen).

Vielleicht finden sich ja auch ein paar gelbe 22-Punkt-Marienkäfer ein, die (und deren Larven) sich von Mehltaupilzen ernähren und die besten Helfer gegen den Befall sind.

Wenn der Knobi wirkt, nächstes Jahr beim ersten Blattaustrieb vorbeugend nochmal anwenden. 
Wenn er nicht hilft, bezweifle ich, dass es die Chemiekeule täte. Deren Zusammensetzung basiert meist auf Schwefelverbindungen, verpanscht mit anderem - im günstigsten Fall nutzlosen - Zeug.  
Und jetzt rate mal, wie Knoblauch wirkt? Genau, über die enthaltenen Schwefelverbindungen...


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: kranker Pfirsich*

Moin,

in einem ökologisch angehauchten Gartenforum (www.forum.planten.de) wird gegen Echten Mehltau z.B. an Rosen meist eine Spritzung mit H-Milch in 1:9 oder 1:10 Verdünnung empfohlen.
Milch hat doch eigentlich jeder im Haus und eine Blumenspritze auch... 

Warum es hilft, weiß keiner so Recht. Vermutlich ist es das saure Milieu, dass die Milchsäurebakterien hervorrufen.


----------

